

What do you do for living? - sangguine

I was wondering if every Hacker News reader here works in technology or codes for living.<p>I work at an investment bank, but my friends and I are working on a web startup on weekends. I was wondering if anyone else is in a similar situation.
======
johns
Developer by day. Programmer by night.

------
carlos
Mechanical Engineer, but on software related tasks,

and "as usual" :) coding on nights and weekends for a web startup

------
ejs
Electrical engineer - doing circuit design and firmware...

other coding projects on nights/weekends

------
graywh
Programming and some system administration.

I avoid using computers on the weekend.

------
dnaquin
I was a depth geophysicist until a couple months back.

------
prakash
I was in technical sales till a couple of months back.

